# Permanent partner visa subclass 100 or 801



## beachbum333 (May 7, 2017)

Hi guys,
I have lived with my Australian partner for over 3 years and I've heard that you can apply directly for permanent partner visa (and skip the temporary) after 3 years of living together. Is this true?

Also, what is the processing time for onshore (801) or offshore (100) permanent partner visas?

We wanna apply for this visa now but move to Europe for a year in about a year. If the offshore visa is granted while overseas, is there a certain time frame for which you have to move to Australia?

Appreciate any information


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

If you have been in a de facto relationship for over 3 years then yes it is true. Note that does not specifficaly require you to have lived together for 3 years.

801 processing times here - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/801-
100 processing times here - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...grant)-visa-(subclass-100)-document-checklist

You will receive an enter by date if granted an 100 visa. This usually corresponds to the expirey of your medical. You must enter by then.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Just for clarity on a technicality - The initial stage visa is still granted, the permanent one just follows immediately. But for the purpose of the exorcise yes it is true


----------



## beachbum333 (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for your help Mania, that was really useful.

Just so I understand correctly, will I still be granted a temporary visa first and then a permanent one after 2 years, but without having to apply for the permanent one after the temporary was granted? Or do I only get the permanent?

Also, I have read that if you apply for the 801 onshore visa you can be either in or outside of Australia when its granted. Do you still get an entry by date for this visa?
Thanks.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

beachbum333 said:


> Just so I understand correctly, will I still be granted a temporary visa first and then a permanent one after 2 years, but without having to apply for the permanent one after the temporary was granted? Or do I only get the permanent?.


I think it is this:
You will get the temp visa with the permanent one maybe a minute or two later.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

^^ what JandE said. My second post confused things, it's more of an academic comment. The second stage comes pretty much instantaneously.

Does the 801 have an enter by date if granted whilst offshore - I don't know, I wouldn't have thought so, but that's nothing but a half guess with no factual backing.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

beachbum333 said:


> Also, I have read that if you apply for the 801 onshore visa you can be either in or outside of Australia when its granted. Do you still get an entry by date for this visa?
> Thanks.


I would imagine that since you are eligible to go straight to PR (801) and it would be granted simultaneously with the TR (820), you would have to be onshore as the 820 is onshore visa. So the question above would be irrelevant.


----------



## beachbum333 (May 7, 2017)

Thanks all, great responses.

One final question; the links I was sent by Mania, from border.gov.au, says the processing times for 100 and 801 are 22 and 15 months respectively. Are these the processing times that apply even if you apply for the permanent one directly, or for those who have just received their temporary one? I read 6-8 months somewhere to just get the permanent, but maybe that's too optimistic...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Those times apply for those who get the 801 directly or start with the 820, either way. It used to be that people applying for the second stage 801 (i.e., they'd already been on the 820 for two years) saw 6-8 month processing times, but that's no longer the case. 6 to 8 months hasn't been reality for quite some time, unfortunately.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

The wait time relevant to you would be for the first part visa, so either the 820 or 309 wait times. The current times according to the website:

820: 75% processed within 17 months.
309: 75% processed within 16 months.

Keep in mind this DOES NOT MEAN a 17 or 16 month wait time. It means 75% of apps are processed in 17 or 16 months or less. 0-17 months or 0-16 months falls into this category. The best way to get an idea of your likely wait time is to find other members that have applied for the same visa recently and see how long they have been in the pipeline.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Good catch, Skyblue! Yeah, what SBB said.  I would add - talk to others who applied from the same country from which you're applying where possible. Applicants from high risk countries tend to wait longer, but obviously Sweden is not high risk.


----------



## anja-swe (Nov 11, 2015)

beachbum333 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have lived with my Australian partner for over 3 years and I've heard that you can apply directly for permanent partner visa (and skip the temporary) after 3 years of living together. Is this true?
> 
> Also, what is the processing time for onshore (801) or offshore (100) permanent partner visas?
> ...


Hi, if you plan to move overseas (assuming Europe) check the Berlin processing times. There is a thread on "Berlin waiting times" here in the forum and it seems that people are getting there visas approved quicker than applying in Australia. Good luck!


----------



## beachbum333 (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for your help guys! Will follow your advice!


----------

